# Muscle sprain or broken bone?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

This is a post about my friends dog, NOT Ruby.

Her 6 month old papillon male Kaeto was playing with Kiya (her other papillon) when Kaeto fell off the couch. It's not a high couch, but it was enough to hurt him in some way. He has been limping and not wanting to put pressure on that leg. Her boyfriend was touching the whole leg and it did not hurt Kaeto, its when Kaeto tries to stand and stretch the leg out that he yelps. 

I have never had to deal with this so my advice to her can only go so far. Does this sound like he could have broken something, or pulled a muscle?

Should she go to the vet, or wait it out till tomorrow?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Update, they are bringing him to the emergency vet. She just got home and he's drooling (which Im guessing is from being in pain). Her boyfriend didnt notice, but right when my friend got home she noticed he needed to be taken in.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Kaeto has a transverse fracture, he is going to need surgery


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh no!!!! I am so sorry to hear. Wow, I can't believe how delicate some little dogs are.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

My poor baby


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Poor baby...when I read "papillon" and "fell off couch" I knew it had to be a broken leg. This happens a lot in tiny-legged dogs. Keep us posted on how surgery goes, and DON'T let them back on the couch! I knew one little puppy that broke her leg three separate times before the age of 2 from just jumping off the couch.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Did something happen to both legs? 

I am so, so sorry. I've heard of this happening to dogs with those little teeny tiny legs.

Hopefully, recovery will be fast. Poor thing.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Just looked at the x-rays. Youch.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

The second bandage is a cathater for surgery (right leg in photo)


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, such delicate beings. I hope he has a speedy recovery. I am sorry he had to go through the pain JUST for falling off the couch? Wow. Good think you went to the vet quickly. 

Isn't it something the boyfriend didn't notice? Is it a guy thing? Gary hasn't noticed that Hunter and Sarge are coughing over and over again? I asked him when I got home from work "Have they been coughing all night?" He says no and then they cough and I look at him like.....?????.....Did you just HEAR THEM COUGH???

No offense to the men here..LOL


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

I think it is a guy thing because when my boyfriend called me the first time at my work, he's like "don't freak out, Kaeto fell off the couch but he seems to be okay" totally sugar coating the whole thing lol so I'm coming home thinking nothing was wrong ... men x.x 

I would hate to ban the couch from them, that's where we snuggle all the time but if it's going to be a hazard for them then I think I just might do that.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's exactly why, as much as hubby loves the dogs, I would not want him to be their sole caretaker. He just doesn't notice unless it affects him directly, like having to clean up diarrhea.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BrittanyM said:


> I think it is a guy thing because when my boyfriend called me the first time at my work, he's like "don't freak out, Kaeto fell off the couch but he seems to be okay" totally sugar coating the whole thing lol so I'm coming home thinking nothing was wrong ... men x.x
> 
> I would hate to ban the couch from them, that's where we snuggle all the time but if it's going to be a hazard for them then I think I just might do that.


It's hard to keep them off the couch once they are used to going up there, also.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

In my defense I was just in denial! Also, our sofa is not the tallest sofa out there but he fell awkwardly from the arm rest during a play session with Kiya and obviously must have landed on the one leg. It is my fault for ceasing my supervision during their play period... definitely taught me a lesson that you can never stop watching even for 4-5 minutes, it is very unfortunate and I feel quite terrible about it 

Also, I didn't want her to be freaked out at her new job. Men sugar coat because we care!

- the boyfriend


----------

